# Last drops



## carlos58 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello everyone
some recent shots at Drops
Drops Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## annamaria (Dec 6, 2013)

Nicely done. Especially like the first three.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the first one. Nice photos.


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for comments


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 7, 2013)

Number one amazing. The lighting is spectacular!! Love them all though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 7, 2013)

Lovely shots.

Jake


----------



## terryc967 (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the 3rd one, great shots


----------



## TJNY (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## kmalloy (Dec 16, 2013)

I like the first and third ones


----------



## kmalloy (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually like all of them! !!


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful, especially the first one!


----------



## jfrabat (Dec 20, 2013)

I loved the first and second one.  But I nominated the first for Photo of the month!


----------

